# Aries and Orion - lots of pics



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I didn't ever properly introduce my boys. I have some time now so I thought I'd do a quick intro thread. Back in September my sister found three little kittens dumped on the side of the road. I wasn't planning on getting cats for a while - I had bought a place but it wasn't built yet so I was staying with friends. However, the kittens made the decision for me. These are the little cuties she found:









So, I ended up with two kittens completely unplanned.

















Luckily, my best friend took the last little one. I got two boys and my friend got the sister. I'm very close with my friend so kitties get to see each other regularly for play dates / when I'm house sitting etc:









This is Aries:









And Orion:









Both boys are sucklers. Aries curls himself into a ball and sucks on the tip of his tail and Orion has that red fleece knot that is 'suckle toy'. He will bring it to me and want to be held while he suckles it. Very manly 9 lb neutered tom cats!









My friend decided their sister needed a kitty friend, so this is Ryan (they see both of them regularly on play dates):









And lastly, my former roommates had this lovely little tuxedo kitten that is also their good kitty friend (she got tape stuck to her but it is the best pic I have of her):









Cute tummy:









New tree house:









Wasn't planning on getting cats just yet but I could't be happier with these wonderful boys!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

They are so cute. Makes me want to snuggle with them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Id love to see more pics of their faces...One of my Cats Orion just passed about 1.5 months ago, in my username pic. They look ALOT like him in fur design and color. Id love to see those eyes.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Zerafian said:


> Id love to see more pics of their faces...One of my Cats Orion just passed about 1.5 months ago, in my username pic. They look ALOT like him in fur design and color. Id love to see those eyes.


I saw your thread about Orion - it made me so sad, he did look a lot like my two, kind of a combination of both. I'm really sorry for your loss.

I don't have many pics with eyes open - I never realized until you mentioned it. I'm just pulling photos from my phone, so it isn't a great camera and I think at their age if they are awake they are on the move and not so easy to photograph! Here are a few:


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks  Iv always had a habit of really looking at a cats eyes when it comes to choosing one. 

Theres definitely similarities, whoever is in the second to last pic, hes got a similar look and seems to have similar sleeping habits, loves to lay on his back with legs and arms spread.beautiful.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, way too many cuties for one thread!! I see why you couldn't resist.  The pics of Orion and them suckling (I'm assuming that's what the photo shows), between the pic of Aries and Ryan, aren't showing up for me. I'm getting that evil torn photo icon. But it seems that Orion's the classic tabby pattern? - the one stretched out on your legs?


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Orion is the one on my lap - Aries has white, Orion is all gray and marbled pattern.

Not sure why those pics can't show but I can't edit my posts. Here's Orion again:


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I love kitten bellies when they're still fuzzy. Aww. So adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

So many cute kitties you've got there! I like that they have play dates, great way to socialize kittens from early age!!


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Very pretty kitties


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Their markings are _really beautiful_! No wonder you couldnt resist these cherubs! I saw the cat tree. Boy, they are spoiled right off the bat! I enjoy all the photos esp the tummy photo!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments!



purr machine said:


> I like that they have play dates, great way to socialize kittens from early age!!


It wasn't entirely planned, it was more a result of my busy life, but it worked out very well. Very easy going kitties who think they have 4-5 vacation homes. I'm away for work a bit so I just dropped the boys off for a sleepover with my old roommates because I was away for a day and a half. So they got a play date / sleepover while I was working and I just got home and took the cute little tuxedo kitty for a play date here. I'm feeling like a kitty soccer mom, but they are enjoying the company / playmate!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

They are beautiful :luv


----------

